# Dying woman confesses to killing husband



## kateykakes (Nov 6, 2004)

THIS is insane! :shock:

CNN.com

Police found the remains in a freezer at a self storage facility.

SOMERVILLE, Massachusetts (AP) -- A deathbed murder confession from a Massachusetts woman led to the discovery of her husband's remains Thursday inside a freezer at a storage facility, where his body has been for at least six years, authorities said.

Moments before she died, the woman told one of her children that she killed her husband in California several years ago, Middlesex District Attorney Martha Coakley said. The children informed police.

The woman apparently put the body in a freezer and shipped it from California to Massachusetts several years ago, Coakley said.

"It's very bizarre," Coakley said Thursday.

The slaying may have taken place up to 14 years ago, because that was when the woman apparently began telling her children that their father had been killed in a car accident, Coakley said.

Police went to the Planet Self Storage facility in Somerville on Thursday and found the remains inside a freezer that was locked and sealed with duct tape, the district attorney said. There was an odor coming from the freezer, she said.

An autopsy will be performed to determine the cause and approximate time of death.

No names have been released. The woman was in her 50s and died in the past few weeks.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Haha I saw that on the news this morning when I was running at the gym and I just started laughing...this guy Tim in front of me was like "What the hell is so funny??" haha it's horrible but I'm kinda impressed she kept it to herself that long...

....and people think women's lib. is dead...nah, that's the husband! :twisted:


ps...I know I'm going to hell


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

kttref @ Fri Nov 19 said:


> Haha I saw that on the news this morning when I was running at the gym and I just started laughing...this guy Tim in front of me was like "What the hell is so funny??" haha it's horrible but I'm kinda impressed she kept it to herself that long...
> 
> ....and people think women's lib. is dead...nah, that's the husband! :twisted:
> 
> ps...I know I'm going to hell


 :shock: You scare me Kt...


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

hahahahahaha i just had this huuuuge giggle attack at work for no reason...oh wait the IT guy was yelling at someone and i thought it was so funny...hahahahahahahaha oh it's back. i hate this place. sorry i'm done.


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

Ok, so she killed him, stashed the body in a freezer, told the kids he got killed in a car accident, has hubby's remains shipped 3000 miles across the country in the freezer undetected, and stored him away in a storage facility without anyone having an incling of a 14 year old rotten body being there... WTF :crazy: 

I would have loved to been a fly on the wall for that deathbead confession. Does not get much better than that...


----------



## Dr.Magoo (May 2, 2002)

My wife recently wanted me to go out and buy a large freezer......she I be concerned??

:lol:


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

Supposedly the body was mummified. The smell couldn't have been that bad here in Somerville cause it was here for 6 years which means he was already dead for 8 before he got here. I can only Imagine how badly it smelled where he was before.

The other thing you gotta think about is how much it cost her to rent the self storage unit for 6 years. And if the Freezer was plugged in when it was in CA. Over the 14 years it would have probably been cheaper to have a hitman kill him  But doing it this way is like having a hitman do it on a payment plan :-D

Scott c:

" Bring out your dead"


----------

